# Removing thinset from brick?



## meharris (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there,
A few weeks ago my husband and I thought we were going to be tiling over part of a brick fireplace in our bedroom, so we put on a layer of thinset.  I have since changed my mind and would like to just leave the brick fireplace alone.  Is there any way to remove the thinset without damaging the bricks underneath?  
Thanks!


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 15, 2007)

Wire brush and muratic acid.. 
The quicker you get it off the better


----------

